# Amgen Tour of CA - 2008 dates.stages announced



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Some changes, including the prologue being changed from SF to Palo Alto...

* Prologue: Sunday, Feb. 17 - Palo Alto
* Stage 1: Monday, Feb. 18 - Sausalito to Santa Rosa
* Stage 2: Tuesday, Feb. 19 - Santa Rosa to Sacramento
* Stage 3: Wednesday, Feb. 20 - Modesto to San Jose
* Stage 4: Thursday, Feb. 21 - Seaside to San Luis Obispo
* Stage 5: Friday, Feb. 22 - Solvang time trial
* Stage 6: Saturday, Feb. 23 - Santa Barbara to Santa Clarita
* Stage 7: Sunday, Feb. 24 - Santa Clarita to Pasadena road race, concluding with a circuit race in Pasadena

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/news/press/2008-cities-announced.html


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i think i'll be at the prologue and the finishing line in San Jose, my hometown. go disco!!


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet - we'll have 2 days of the race in the Southbay. I wonder what route they will take from Modesto to San Jose? Maybe via Mount Hamilton? or will the go further north using the familiar route?


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

TT on Foothill!!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

z ken said:


> i think i'll be at the prologue and the finishing line in San Jose, my hometown. go disco!!


you mean go Disney! (or whatever name they'll have at that time)?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

orng_crsh said:


> Sweet - we'll have 2 days of the race in the Southbay. I wonder what route they will take from Modesto to San Jose? Maybe via Mount Hamilton? or will the go further north using the familiar route?


I can't imagine they would run them over Mt. Hamilton in February. It gets mighty cold up there, and there could be snow and ice. Plus, it's a very technical descent that is even more treacherous in winter with all the sand and crap on the road. 

My guess is they run them through Patterson, up Del Puerto Canyon Rd to "The Junction," where they pick up Mines Road and head towards Livermore. Then they'll get over to Hwy 84, to Calaveras, and then do the same finish they've done for the last two years, including Sierra.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I heard they were planning on a stage in the Santa Cruz area with a finish at the boardwalk. I guess that isn't happening.


----------



## dsilver668 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nah I think that Discovery will stick with them. They are doing really well so far..


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

My team's main sponsor (Form Fitness gym in Palo Alto) is sponsoring the prologue stage. Should be a fun day out!


----------



## thesupervisor (Jan 29, 2007)

palo alto is nice,but i think there are better areas in the bay for a prologue, oh well better to have some sugar then none.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am disappointed about the prologue location. It has been so sweet for the last 2 years to bart in, right at the start. hang out, walk the course.


----------

